

Twitter via e-mail - sanand0

I've been looking for a client that can access Twitter via e-mail -- in a convenient way. I didn't want too many emails, so it would have to be summarised. And I wanted the ability to reply.<p>Couldn't find one, so I wrote one at http://www.mixamail.com/<p>My reason was that I have e-mail but no Internet access on my BlackBerry.<p>Just wondering: is this a problem anyone else faces? What workarounds have you used?
======
marcinj
This is pretty neat. Nicely done. Honestly, I never needed a work-around like
this but it's always good to have the 'via email' option.

